# Hot weather



## melaniebazzell (Jun 26, 2013)

First time chicken mom here... It's humid and hot today, probably 95 degrees. The girls are 6 months old and panting. How hot is too hot? We live in a warmer area of San Diego. Tips to keep them cool?


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

ice in the water, provide plenty of shade.


----------



## TNchick (Jun 26, 2013)

U can give them chilled or frozen melon for treats too. They love it.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Shade, cool water...as mentioned above. Also, think about cutting back on feeding grains a little and even feeding some light things like the fruits, veggies and even buttermilk, that provide moisture and nutrients but not things that take a lot of fuel to digest.


----------



## Buddy (Aug 10, 2013)

I read somewhere that it helps to put a frozen water jug where they can get next to it.


----------

